# Briton dies after cat-bite in Morocco



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry I don't have a link but reported in the Guardian today. 

Medical advice if you're bitten, scratched or licked by an animal (presumably unknown or acting strangely) is to wash thoroughly with soap n water n seek medical advice immediately. Apparently the need for vaccination against rabies (either here in UK or there in Morocco - it's not clear yet) is not well known.

Be careful out there!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-46180330

It does beg the question if you were bitten in a place like Morocco why the victim didnt seek immediate medical assistance. Symptoms can take between three and twelve weeks to be apparent but if you leave it until you do have symptoms your basically screwed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

They may have sought attention Barry. There was also mention of a woman who'd been turned away by a Kent (?) hospital twice before dying of rabies.

I guess our hospitals don't see it much.


----------

